# 1/25 Aoshima Mad Max Road Warrior build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

This was a lot of fun!

This is the Aoshima 1/25 Road Warrior version of Max's Ride.
What I did...

I scratch built/added more detail to the interior of the car.
I weathered the car to reflect the film car.
This was an original issue, so years later I obtained the correct rear wheels, the original wheels that were issued were the same as the front wheels.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a wonderful build up!
I have one of these in the Closet of Doom, not sure which release but I ran across it at Hobby Lobby some years ago and couldn't go home without it.

Do you have any shots of what you did with the interior?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> That is a wonderful build up!
> I have one of these in the Closet of Doom, not sure which release but I ran across it at Hobby Lobby some years ago and couldn't go home without it.
> 
> Do you have any shots of what you did with the interior?


Many Thanks!

Yes, I have more pictures. I'll post them shortly.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nicely done. the weathering is quite spot on. This is a good kit for adding more details. I've built 3 of the Aoshima kit.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Very nicely done. the weathering is quite spot on. This is a good kit for adding more details. I've built 3 of the Aoshima kit.


Many Thanks indeed!

Here's one I converted to the original films look...


----------

